# Time for MY backyard!



## equuskat (Aug 2, 2008)

None of this is landscaped, per se.  These are all just out of control flowers and bushes that have taken over.  It's very pretty and natural-looking, and there is a lot in bloom even this late in the summer.  I live in a suburban area, but we have planted trees and turned the backyard into a pretty wildlife-friendly area.  We get birds, bugs, and butterflies like crazy.


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 11, 2008)

I envy the plants you can grow outdoors in the south.  The color range is much more diverse than in colder climes.


----------



## olablane (Oct 11, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!! All we have here in central Idaho is frozen remains!


----------



## GailC (Oct 11, 2008)

olablane said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! All we have here in central Idaho is frozen remains!


Tell me about it, my front porch is filled with pots of frozen flowers

I really like the yellow flowers and the red fluffy flowers.


----------



## crpy (Oct 11, 2008)

Those mabel orchard spiders are cool and everywhere (leucauge mabeli)


----------



## Suzjohnson (Oct 16, 2008)

*Heavy sigh...*

Your photos are lovely and make me yearn for a tropical garden.  How lucky you are!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------

